# Davo's first comp: UKBFF Mids Sept 19th



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

So i started my prep yesterday and its just under 16 weeks till the show im planning on entering.

Starting weight; 16 stone 12 / 107kg

Height; 5 ft 10

Training:

Mon: Legs

Tues: Chest

Wed: Arms

Thurs: Off

Frid: Chest

Sat: Back & Biceps

Sun: Shoulders

Diet:

1 60g protein powder 80g oats

2 60g protein powder 80g oats

3 250g chicken 170g basmati rice

4 60g protein powder 80g oats

5 250g sirloin steak 80g oats

6 60g protein powder 20 roasted almonds

Cardio

20 mins x cross trainer before breakfast 6 x week (increasing by 5 mins over the next 4 weeks)

For the next 5 weeks i will be using:

1000mg test PW

400mg deca PW

5iu gh ED

Also 24mgs ephedrine and 200mgs caffeine first thing in morning.

There's a few recent pics in my old journal but i'll stick some new ones up when i can


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck with this mate will be following along


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck mate, will be there too, god willing! I take it you don't like vegetables?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate, another journal to follow


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate this diet already lol. Sticking to it though and nailed all the cardio etc.

It's only the first week and i've been thinking whether its worth all the time, effort and money... and i've always thought i've been pretty strong mentally! Will stick at it though and see how it goes.

I've bought a cross trainer from Argos because the gym doesn't open early enough for me to get in cardio before breakfast. But its a pile of ****e to be honest.. feel like its going to collapse any minute!! I really should buy a spin bike but then they're expensive and its even more money to spend on this prep.

Anyway enough whinging haha, off to gym in a bit to train chest.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Will be following this, was impressed by your physique in last avi:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i just bought a great exercise bike. cost me 220 but its very comfy. better than the ones in the gym to be honest.

u better buckle up for a rough ride if u think the first week is tough. i think more solid food would be beneficial


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers WRT.

You got a link Hilly? I've just seen this bike on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pulse-Spin-Bike-Exercise-Bike-/170493591758?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_ExerciseBikes_JN&hash=item27b235c0ce#ht_500wt_947

Which looks pretty good i thought?

And yeah, i think your right about the solid food. I might give Alex an e-mail i was expecting there to be another solid food meal in there tbh (instead of a shake).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im suprised he has u with all those shakes. i only had 2 in mine. meal 2 was a shake with rice cakes and pre bed was a shake. other 4 were solid.

bike is a Paso_309_Exercise_Bike by kettler just bang it in google. got mine for 220 plus 15 postage. very comfy and easy to build.

http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/brand/Kettler/Paso_309_Exercise_Bike/1438/index.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=googlebase&utm_term=%7Bkeyword%7D


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Update time! Really ****ty week (personal life stuff) last week... so much so that i pretty much abandoned plans of competing this year and coming off gear and having a break.

But! Got my head right and im back on track. I WILL do this comp, i know it wont be in any way easy but i know i can do it.

Training, diet, and gear all pretty much the same. Pic from today below (not much in the way of progress due to last week being a write off).

14 weeks out as of today.

Trained shoulders earlier it went like this:

Military press x 4

Seated db lateral raises x 4

Rear delt lateral raises (face down on incline bench) x 4

BB front raises x 4

Pic (yes the boxers im wearing have golf balls on them lol)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate you are looking pretty flipping cut already - awesome. Glad you've got your head back in it, I've had a couple of bad days too. Keep busting it up mate, you're going to do amazing - just hope you aren't in my class! :thumb:

PS Nice boxers lol! Queue the wood / golf joke


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers defdaz! What category are you doing? Have you got a journal? will have a look if you have.

I will either be in intermediates under 90s under inters over 90s depends how much weight i drop... seems like people always lose way more than they first expect so i'll see how it goes.

Trained legs today, went like this:

Leg extensions x 4

Squats x 4

Leg press x 4

Leg extensions x 2

Standing ham curls x 4

Standing calf raises x 4


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would be very surprised if you could drop 17kg to get in the u90kg class.

Very good starting point for the diet indeed


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree Chris lol! I'll be doing which ever category you aren't doing Davo! :lol: Yeah I've got a journal as well mate 'Daz's Journal' - imaginative hey! lol Don't look though as it's very embarrassing compared to your current state! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

It's the mental side of competition prep that surprised me the most. You expect to be hungry and tired but mentally it really takes it out of you. My wife has been really good but she still asks daft questions and disproves of some stuff. It really takes over your whole life and the life of anyone else thats very close to you. I must admit to commit to a show again I would really need to have a few people close to me to say they were with me all the way otherwise it's a very hard road


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

LittleChris - yeah i hope your right, if i lose 17kg then i will be gutted! But i won't be taking too much notice of the scales, just want to nail some crazy condition on the day... so we will see where i end up!

Defdaz - im sure you'll look great pal, i'll follow your journal it will give me some extra motivation :thumbup1:

Galtonator - know what you mean. training plays a huge part in my life already and this comp prep will mean its even more so. When i really want something though i give it my all, and will be doin that for the next 13 odd weeks!

Just back from chest session at Betta bodies in denton:

Bench press x 4 (working sets)

Hammer strength press x 4

DB flies x 4

Cable x overs x 4

Barbell wrist curls x 4

So far so good, getting into it now. Have recieved my entry form now too, going to fill it in and send it off and make this **** real!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Great physique Davo - very vascular already !

Stick with it - it gets easier after the first 3 weeks IMO - they were really sh!tty times for me - then you run on autopilot mostly, becoming an eating and training machine LOL Will be great to see end result - good luck ;-)


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave you are impressive to say the least!

Im really excited to work with you to help you get the best condition possible.

I have no doubt that you will get there...

Ive competed 15 times in the past 9 years and trust me, during each prep the hard part is actually now.. Not later. Things get easier..... as mentally you get stronger when you see your bodyfat getting lower.

And trust me Dave, i know all the tricks of the trade to get bodyfat low. We are just getting started but in time your going to look amazing!

Thanks for having me in your corner www.prepbyalex.com


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Jem! I'm starting to get into it now, not craving Domino's so much either haha.

Good to have you posting on here Alex, your transformation speaks for intself so im excited to have you prepping me! I want those striated glutes like you have!!

Trained triceps today:

Dips x 5

Seated dip machine x 4

V bar pushdowns x 3

Cable Kickbacks x 3

Single arm pushdowns x 3

Diet still the same.

Seeing changes daily, veins starting to appear all over the place... but i'm always fairly vascular even when holding a good bit of body fat and water!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Just found this, will be following with great interest

You do look a little "drier" in the recent pic, nice going mate

James


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck dude

Judging by what condition Alex got Hilly in for his first show - you'll be fine 

That Sept 19th show is my first show too (Juniors category) so will prob bump into you there!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm doing it to mate - there's going to be a whole possie of UK-Muscle peeps competing at the midlands! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I'm doing it to mate - there's going to be a whole possie of UK-Muscle peeps competing at the midlands! :thumb:


ther will b indeed :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You doing it too J!? Awesome!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

defdaz said:


> You doing it too J!? Awesome!


unless im ready early...il b in the same category as Davo here....il hav to make sur i bringggg the condition cos he is gonna cum in shredded


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow that is a superb physique!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

ive seen worse condition than you are in right now on stage  if you get this right your conditioning will be frightning in the best possible way


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone, appreciate it! Im really focused now, want to look the best i possibly can up there.

Sounds like it will be a good show with plenty off here competing!

Jordan will you be in the inters under 90's or over? Hopefully i will be in the over 90's but just depends how much weight drops off me.. at 5ft 10 i need to be i think.

Just back from training chest. Nice empty gym because of the football i think!

Bench Press x 4

Hammer Strength Press x 4

Pec Dec x 4

Flat DB Fly x 4

Finished with a few wrist curls for forearms. Getting some mad pumps from my workouts at the minute, maybe from the deca im not too sure, feels good though.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

erm i think im gonna make it into under 90s now...a cuple weeks ago i didnt think i wud, but hav dropped off wat obv jus water weight, i was 225 pre dnp use, i think im sitting at a tighter 220 now...will weight myself next week- to be the condition i want i cud defo drop off another 20+ pounds and bring the glute show haha.

watever class ur in ur gonna do v well mate, u hav an awesome physique, tryt not to concern urself with the scales too much as this will hinder the condition u get in, jus go all out to b totally shredded n wat u r on the day is tht


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good stuff mate, you will look awesome either way.. so much muscle on your frame! I want the glute show too haha.

Trained back and biceps today:

Hammer Strength wide grip pulldowns x 4

Narrow parallel grip pulldowns x 4

Cable rows x 4

Single arm pulldowns human sport machine x 4

Straight bar cable curls x 3

Cable preacher curls x 3

Nautilus machine curls x 3

Decent session. Weighed myself today too.. 104kg! Bit depressing how quickly its dropped off but im pretty sure its mainly been water weight. Added letro in ED last week, definately dried me out a bit. Cuts in my legs are coming through too.

Hope i don't lose too much too quick but Alex wants me suffering a little more now so i can eat more closer to the show and suffer less then.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome Davo, don't worry about the weight - just cane the weights and stick to the plan :thumb:


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers defdaz buddy.

I've just been looking at my uni calender for the year and seeing how the show slots in.

The show i've been planning is on September the 19th.... and i have a presentation, an essay and some practical exams all in the week before!

But... i have 2 weeks off from 30th August till 13th September! This, i think, would be a better time to get the show done when presumbably i will be very zombie like haha.

I've been looking on the UKBFF site at show dates there is the East of England Champs in Leicester on the 5th Sept and Welsh Champs on 12th September.

The Leicester comp fits right in the middle of my 2 weeks off im thinking that sounds perfect but that means its 10 weeks out today i think!

Hmmmm im thinking if i can make that one in time! 10 weeks.... decisions decisions!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Davo said:


> Cheers defdaz buddy.
> 
> I've just been looking at my uni calender for the year and seeing how the show slots in.
> 
> ...


wat year uni mate?....if its 2nd or 3rd then i wudnt risk fckin up ur marks...i made tht mistake last year with brits...totaly neglected my physiology module as it was all dun jus b4 brits n i flopped it  , defo not worth it on relfection but oh well


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Its my first year Jordan, i only started my course in march. I know the first year doesn't matter really but i want to do well, i 've already dropped out of uni a couple of years ago!

I'll give Alex an e-mail and see what he thinks, but i suspect he would want me to have the extra 3 weeks to get peeled!

Just back from gym, trained shoulders today:

Military press x 4

Hammer strength shoulder press x 4

Seated DB lateral raises x 4

Rear delt incline db raises x 4

Front raises with plate x 4

Bit more volume than i usually do for shoulders today, added in the hammer strength machine for a bit of a change.

Will try get some full body photos this week if i can in some natural lighting to show where i'm at.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahh buddy u can still do well and not hav to stress in first year  , jus get the work dun whilst ur still fresh n stay ahead, cos in last cuple weeks ur mind won't work v well haha, nice shoulder session too pal...wat sorta weights u pressin?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate you look like you have a great physique,carrying a wack of muscle!! will be following this


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah thats the plan... get this work done asap. Did i read somewhere your doin medicine? or is that completely wrong lol. I'm doing nursing! Just started my placement at hospital so working full time hours for the next 8 weeks.

Weights wise the military press (working sets) went

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

40kg either side of the hammer strength press for sets of 15

20kg lateral raises and rear delt raises

20kilo plate for the front raises

I know your as strong as an ox, i want a 200kg bench like you haha!

Edit: thanks a lot weeman... ****ing awesome chest in your avi!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would try and keep exams away from last week of diet lol. I had to practice ones in my final week and it didnt go down well at all. could barely think.

its only my first year also tho so doesnt count. id been pulling my puddings out all year while others have been tossin it off and we will all start in the same position next year so makes little difference


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The Leicester one sounds like a great idea mate, you're in good shape already so I don't see why it's not feasible? And hell if you enjoy it or whatever you can always still do a later show if needs be...

Bit of motivation for you... I did 30kg db bent over raises today and I work up to 25kg on the side raises... :devil2: :whistling:


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats what i'm thinking hilly, i need to be on the ball to pass these practical exams and presentation lol.

Defdaz... good weights mate! i couldnt do that with good form to be honest so i will bow out of the lateral raise war haha. What can you deadlift though  ?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha! Damn you got me, erm really neglected deads this last year for some reason (read: I'm lazy and fat). Started back doing stiff legs this week, did er 120kg for 12 or 15 - pathetic lol. Hopefully 140kg next week but need to take it steady as I'm not young like you. :lol: What you up to now on the deads?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Defdaz- tbh i've neglected deads for a while too, used to do them all the time.. reckon i could still do 300kg though.

Im off sick today, had an upset stomach last night and didn't feel good this morning so i think training chest today will be off. Couple of pics from last few days i thought i may as well stick up. Try not to laugh at my **** calves :thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Loving those calves Davo

:lol:

seriously, can't wait to see the conditioned package


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

300kg? BLOODY HELL, amazing. :thumb: My best at 20 years old was only 230kg!! Used to do high reps mainly, 20 reps with 180kg is a lung exploder.

Condition has improved hasn't it mate? Calves look good, just a weird angle isn't it? Get well soon bud...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll see you at the show bro (my first aswell) Good luck with the prep will be following  x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Davo you look ready for that stage now mate...

All the best with the show..


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. Another little pic from yesterday below, getting a bit annoyed as my weight hasn't budged much since the first week, and my conditon hasn't changed that much. Ah well i'll plod on, 12 weeks out today. Off to gym soon to train chest, then out to watch the match


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd say ur midsection, has defo tightened up pal...looks awesome! Do u directly train ur abs?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, no i don't train abs at all!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting better and better mate, dry and tight


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Can I just echo the sentiments above please?  And re-iterate my desire not to be in your class? :lol: Keep going mate, going to do some serious damage on stage!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

looking good there Davo, I hope you are getting a little calf work in lol, by rights I should be going that show, don't know might see if Wes is going, he said he was???????


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers for the support strange days! Defdaz... dont worry about being in my class mate, im sure if you get in condition you will hold your own up there!

Fred, lol calf work is here and there! They're still ****e but i dont think theres much i can do for this show to bring them up. Will need some serious work in the off season though! Would be great if you can make it to the show mate.

Diet and cardio going well, woke up starving last night though and couldnt get back to sleep so got an extra protein shake and a spoonful of peanut butter... dam it was tempting not to eat the whole jar lol.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Davo said:


> cheers for the support strange days! Defdaz... dont worry about being in my class mate, im sure if you get in condition you will hold your own up there!
> 
> Fred, lol calf work is here and there! They're still ****e but i dont think theres much i can do for this show to bring them up. Will need some serious work in the off season though! Would be great if you can make it to the show mate.
> 
> Diet and cardio going well, woke up starving last night though and couldnt get back to sleep so got an extra protein shake and a spoonful of peanut butter... *dam it was tempting not to eat the whole jar lol*.


haha i hate tht so much, spec with peanut butter, is so easy to jus hav a few spoons lol....well dun for not caving in, is moments like tht which will define ur condition from being gd to great


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad I don't like peanut butter! Fancy listing out your diet for me mate and what you're doing cardio wise?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jordan i know mate.... peanut butter is so nice, especially when dieting! Think i might have to throw the jar out cos everytime i open my cupboard i want to eat it!!

Defdaz, diet is pretty much same as on first page. Sometimes replace a shake with another chicken rice meal. Cardio is 30mins 6 days a week now on x trainer


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tried to upload a video i took this morning (to see how fat my **** is lol). Here is the link:






I cant pose for **** but will get that sorted!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking good mate, awsome set of wheels in the vid. Good luck with the comp.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome sweep on the quads mate, sh*t I need to go squat!!  :lol:


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

just found this thread and fcuk me davo you look better 10 weeks out than i did on stage lol!

just glad ur in a heavier class than me mate cause i think obviously your gonna qualify.

good luck with the diet mate. :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

As already mentioned.In great nic already.

Good luck with the prep and the show.

Why chest twice per week?


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

looking good davo,how you feeling on ye diet...


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I felt slightly homosexual watching that vid lol

But **** me mate your legs are sick and the vascularity is right there. Maybe your legs are the last place for a tiny bit of fat to come off ? I can't see any on you anywhere else


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Updates, updates, updates ???


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Update is im doing PCT, 5 weeks off gear so far. I was cheating to much, couldnt stick to the diet so got ****ed off with it all and came off all together. Maybe next year, like everyone says lol.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

No way dude ! You were looking in great shape, even pre-prep. What do you look like atm ? I would bet you are still in decent enough shape to hit the stage, fancy putting some pics up ? I think you definitely owe it to yourself to get on stage at some point.

J


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Well as of yesterday i'm now back on gear after a short break of about 8 weeks (probably not worth it i know..) and im now aiming to do the Stars of Tomorrow show on 14th November (10 weeks yesterday). I'll get some pics up this week. I'm having a lot more solid food now and a cheat meal once a week at the moment, so we'll see where i end up!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice to see that you have come back to your senses, I think you just got a load of doubts in your head, you are well good enough for a first timers and more so go for it.....


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you've got something to aim for again.

Get some pics up


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Bit of an update, im doing a show on 24th October in Wrexham, the Vyomax Classic. So just under 3 weeks out now.

I chose that one because its only about an hour away from me and theres a first timers class. The plan next year will then be to do the UKBFF warrington show all being well.

Diet at minute:

60g whey 80g oats

60g whey 80g oats

200g turkey 160g rice

60g whey 80g oats

200g turkey 160g rice

60g whey 30g natural peanut butter

plus PWO shake of 30g whey 60g dextrose

Condition is roughly the same as in the last set of pics, so i wont be in the best condition in 3 weeks but hopefully wont look out of place!

No pics at the minute just in case some c*nt like big joe tells me im fat  . Bodyweight just over 16 stone at the minute.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good on you Davo. Honestly, your condition in general from what I have seen is very good, so stick at it and best of luck. I am genuinely convinced you will do very well indeed.

J


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sure you can bring things in alright what AAS are you doing???


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks strange days.

test enan and tri tren freddee, planning on dropping the test out at the weekend


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was just wondering if you were going or had introduced anavar and maybe proviron/masteron


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

No anavar/ proviron/ mast fred, would be nice additions but i cant really afford them right now. I have some arimidex and letro though which should help.

Heres a quick pic from today, 2 and half weeks to go. Condition could be a lot better but hopefully can tighten up a bit more


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Davo said:


> Bit of an update, im doing a show on 24th October in Wrexham, the Vyomax Classic. So just under 3 weeks out now.
> 
> I chose that one because its only about an hour away from me and theres a first timers class. The plan next year will then be to do the UKBFF warrington show all being well.
> 
> ...


Wheres this at pal? I live in a village by Wrexham. Will come along


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

William Aston Hall wherever that is mate. Heres the poster for it with more info:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Davo said:


> William Aston Hall wherever that is mate. Heres the poster for it with more info:


Cheers bud. Will get some tickets


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great news Davo and good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Let us all know how you got on Davo.


----------

